# Decent aquatics shops Wirral



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey all, my new tank is up and running well however i need to find a decent place to get stock from, anyone have any ideas??:whistling2:


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

Frogmad said:


> Hey all, my new tank is up and running well however i need to find a decent place to get stock from, anyone have any ideas??:whistling2:


I mainly use Andys Aquatics inNew Ferry which stocks all equipment and often has a wide range of fish
there are two farm shops opposire each other on the Meols stretch which are worth a gander sometimes having decent fish in
avoid Wterworl like the plague. expensive stock which isn't well looked after in my opinion
I don;t think I use any others!! 

good luck

simon


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

cheers, had a gander at andy's thought they were more expensive than waterworld! I admit the tanks are quite small at waterworld but suppose the turnover is kinda high. 
any others anyone? just looking for your bog standard tropicals, dont know enough about cichlids etc to think about having anything more fancy!


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

Frogmad said:


> cheers, had a gander at andy's thought they were more expensive than waterworld! I admit the tanks are quite small at waterworld but suppose the turnover is kinda high.
> any others anyone? just looking for your bog standard tropicals, dont know enough about cichlids etc to think about having anything more fancy!


Thats odd cos I've always found it the other way round. I just think Waterworld is a terrible place for tropical fish.They have al kinds of fish mixed in with each other that often look sick to me. I wouldn't touch a tropical fish from the place with a barge pole!!


----------



## Aquarep (Apr 2, 2010)

*Aquatic & Reptile Centre 53-57 Poulton Road*

Come and visit us...loads of good fish , reptiles and normal pet shop stock all at good prices...we will always help you with any problems you encounter too ! 
Aquatic &reptile Centre 53 - 57 poulton Road, Wallasey, Wirral, CH44 9DD
regards
Paul.:2thumb:
www.aquatic-and-reptile-centre.co.uk


----------

